# What'd ya get?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh it's been a whirlwind of a day--I'm exhausted. the kids are still bouncing, lol. I can't wait for them to go to bed, lol. It was a WONDERFUL day. I'll post pics later in the week. Anyway, I got the few items that I asked for: an LED headlamp (lol) that I wanted to take Ollie for walks at night. It's AWESOME--we just took a walk. I must look like an alien, but I don't care. Got some YakTracks--they are ice grips for the bottoms of my boots, got some fleece socks and some fleece headphone for my Ipod. Are you noticing a trend--I like to be outdoors! Also got a new iron (lol) and a Sunbeam "Hot Shot" hot water dispenser. Got some neat things from the relatives like a gift certificate for Olive Garden and Target. 

This week for one night my girls are sleeping over my MILs house and Pete and I are going to dinner and a movie--I can't wait!

The kids have school off all week and so does Pete so we will have some nice family time. We have more family to visit, too.

I hope you all had a wonderful day!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha Pam I can just see you walking around with a headlamp on! You're so funny.
My big present from my parents was money to get a new laptop with. I'm way overdue for an upgrade, and Dell has some that come in different colors and I'm getting a PINK one! Yay!
Oh and speaking of pink presents, guess what my mom got for Perri? She got him a pink Juicy coat... :wacko1: It's really nice and they are pricey for a dog coat, but pink?! I may dress him up, but never in pink! So I'll be returning that one LOL.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-I'm sure your kiddos will be tuckered out early! :biggrin: I got Peter one of those headlamps last year for camping and he loves it!!  

Peter handmade me a corner shelf and another shelf to set our surround sound speakerse on (very nice!!). He also got me a bicycle pump so we no longer have to run to a store with our bikes to pump them up. The in-laws got me a gift certificate to the Toyota place in town for me to get new breaks :biggrin: I was all about practical this year. One bro-in-law got us 2 Fire Extinguishers-one for each floor of our house-a gift card to Olive Garden, A gift Card to Best Buy and the movie Ratitoulli (sp??). The other in-law got me a Bed Bath and Beyond Gift Certificate and a Best Buy Gift Certificate. Oh, and the in-laws also got me an SM calendar :biggrin: 

Hope everyone had a joyous day!!

Love,
Gena & Kosmo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pam - 
I have LED headlamps and they are great. Thankfully I do not need YakTraks! My mom lives in Alaska and has some and she really likes them.

I got new tires for my car, gift certificates, a Maria Callas DVD, Vicar of Dibley DVD and a few other little things. 

I'm glad you got some nice things to keep you warm!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I got a wonderful surprise. I have been wanting a mother's ring for a while now but have never really told the girls about it. Until this past mother's day we (my siblings and I) got mother a new one because her other one was stolen. Well I let it slip how bad I wanted one and my oldest daughter went and ordered me one. She is almost full blooded Cherokee Indian and got it in an Indian style. Needless to say she had my SIL there with the camera when I opened it to get pics. I cried with joy as I am sure you all can imagine. In the middle of it it has Kenny's and Rhonda's together. They were born in the same month plus he was the oldest child and Rhonda the youngest. I will try and get some pics tomorrow of it too post. 

I also got a new camera ( I gave my daughter the old one that is why I can not post pics tonight. I have to figure the new one out.) I got a new DVR and New Speakers to my computer, I like to listen to music on it so now I can really enjoy it...LOLOL And a few other things but I am just naming the big stuff.

I am a very happy and proud mother tonight. And I hope that everyone had a wonderful day.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so glad everyone is having a wonderful christmas. 
I'm still not sure what I got my boyfriend said next week, but so far we got ourself a PS3 and 5 games, clothes, and cookies for our furkids. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, I got lots of nice stuff! My mom must have really gone nuts shopping for me this year because I got two pairs of pants, two jackets, one coat and one sweater from her! My sons gave me a Oneida utensil holder with utensils and some really pretty earrings! My name drawer (my brother) gave me a nice, soft, heavy robe and some Isotoner gloves. My husband gave me a Rachel Ray cookbook, a Barefoot Contessa cookbook, an electric throw, the DVD of Routille (sp?) and (best of all!) the new Office 2007 Professional! Yay! I also got $100 from my dad.

Great Christmas! I hope you all had the same. 

Cyndi


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, everyone got so much great stuff. 

I got: :wub: 

iPod Touch
Juicy Couture wallet
Coach wristlet
Juicy perfume
A bracelet and earrings set
Necklace with the letter T
A scrapbook album that my teacher gave me

I hope everyone had a wonderful day! :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

we spent all our money on our kids (and family)!! hubby and i agreed, only one smallish present for each other.



i got the kone vacuum, i've been talking about getting one for quite a while. i broke my windtunnel and really want a dyson, but that'll come in due time. for now i'm using the little small dirt devil i store upstairs, so the kone will work wonders for getting the edges and up high on the curtains and what not! yes, i was excited to get it! and i got flowers in a crystal vase, an ornament and some gertrude hawk chocolates. he wasn't supposed to get me anything much... but he never listens, i don't know why this occasion would be any different....
(i got him more than one thing too...lol)

from other family i got some gift cards for different stores and my brother gave me a $100 visa thingie. 

my FAVORITE stuff was from my kiddos.... 
i got a couple pins they made themselves at school. i'm wearing them now. they are so adorable!
my daughter made one with white and blue beads and an angel charm, and my son made me a rudolph pin. 
they also made me a few different ornaments. we got the yearly one with their school pics, but they also made others... morgan made an ornament of her hand, a gingerbread man, and a white snowflake one. ashton made me some glittery ones....a wreath and a blue snowflake. i love, love, love them! :wub


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Carrie, I love the ornaments my kids have made throughout the years when they were in school. The Christmas tree in my siggy has those ornaments on it. There's a paper angel kind of in the center of the tree that my son made when he was in kindergarten; he's 31 now. 

My hubby got me a Kodak 10" digital frame that I absolutely love, some warm flannel pj's, and an alarm clock with great big numbers that I can see without my glasses, and an Ipod classic. I learned something very helpful this year. I wrote out a Christmas wish list and gave it to him. And, I was specific, ie, warm flannel pajama's size ?, preferably blue. The digital frame, I even went to the store and had the model # to give him. Guess what? His gifts were perfect! lol (Just gotta help them out a little.)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, everyone got some wonderful things. I must have been a very, very good girl. :innocent: I can't believe the wonderful presents I received today. My biggest surprise (not that I haven't been dropping hints all year) was a Canon Rebel XTi 400D camera! I was so excited and suprised. I can't wait to be able to use it (tomorrow!). I also got my first new set of dishes after being married for 26 years - my daughter picked them out and they are beautiful. I also got a wonderful pink doggie stroller that S&A love. Sophie loves being pushed around in a stroller. I got pjs and a bunch of other stuff - it was a wonderful Christmas. THe best though was my daughter put together an "Army" scrapbook for my husband with a lot of his pictures a and patches from his time in country in Vietnam. All in all in was the best Christmas. Merry Christmas.

[attachment=31546SC03015.JPG]

[attachment=31548SC02987.JPG]

[attachment=31549SC02961.JPG]

[attachment=31551SC03009.JPG]

[attachment=31552SC03012.JPG]

[attachment=31550SC02978.JPG]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I got to spend the day with 3 of my kids.

Merry Christmas all.

Cary


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

It sounds like everyone had a very nice Christmas.

The best part of mine was sharing it with my 18 month grandson. He gets so excited when he opens boxes. Last week I called my daughter to tell her that I bought him a dog. She was having a heart attack because she thought I bought him a real dog. I let her believe that it was a real dog. She was so reliefed when she saw me not bringing one to the door. I bought him one from Fisher Price that he can pull around and it was his most favorite toy he received. When we were together Thanksgiving he loved Baby Gizmo so much so I had to get the next best thing to the real thing.

I receive a lot of nice gifts such as...

homemade peanut butter cookies my neighbor made for us
Manderine orange candle-my sister
gift card for apple bees-boss at work
Calgon bath set-mom
a Throw-one of my brothers
A real nice picture frame with me and my grandson as the picture-my daughter
homemade fudge and white chocolate cookies-another brother and his wife (she made them)
grapefruit bath set from bath and body from the girls at work.
Lots and Lots of Christmas Cards and pictures of family members
A scrapbook-another brother and his wife
A Kodak Easy Share 5100 all in one printer-my husband and son (The best printer I have had so far-played with it all evening)

:wub: Going to my moms and spending it with my whole family which is very hard to get us all together since 2 brothers live in a different state. I Love spending time with my siblings and their children. :wub: Family is very important to us. As long as every one is happy and in good health that is all I ever want for Christmas. :wub: 

I know it sounds like I only got general gifts from some but this is what I like since I work so much and I don't have time to cook all the extra sweets. I am very easy to please!

Baby Gizmo got several nice gifts from family too and is sound asleep because he is worn out with all the activities today.
Sorry so long!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I only wanted one thing and got it........the Mama Mia CD. I've played it non-stop all day and it brings back wonderful memories of seeing it on Broadway in August and attending the AMA Specialty. Geez, I just LOVE this music!    

Cathy A


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Well, I had to work on Xmas, so we opened gifts late on Xmas eve. DH was very sweet and got us 3rd row Orchestra seats for Jersey Boys to see on Broadway in late January (on my b'day as a matter of fact). He also bought me a strand of pearls, a cuisinart panini maker, a set of knives and block.......a personalized Winnie ornament (first Xmas-her pic on a bulb-so cute!) and a gift certificate to a dept store so I can buy my own Coach purse.....some Origins ginger souflee, A Vickey Secret nightie and a Bobbi Brown face brush.... my son bought me a beautiful pair of earrings on his teenage earnings. 

The best part was watching Winnie so excited with her first Xmas-I loved watching her literally open her own presents and playing with her toys :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It sounds like everyone had such a nice Christmas! I know Christmas isn't supposed to be about the gifts, but I have to admit, in my family it is all about the gifts! LOL :innocent: 

So here are just a few of the things I got:
The sewing maching I have been wanting for 5 years now! (I am "sew" excited over that!)
A new alarm clock
Some beading and jewelry making tools
A new paper shredder (I "tear" through those things so quickly--this is my third one)
A scrapbooking supply kit (Ohmigod is it awesome!)
A Bluetooth headset
A Magellan - Maestro 4250 GPS
...and the thing that really made my Christmas...

If some of you recall the thread I posted a few weeks ago about wanting to buy my dad a bat house...Well, unbeknownst to my brother that I was buying my dad one, my brother bought me one! How weird is that? I am so excited for Spring so I can hang it and have bats flying all over my property! And it holds 200 bats! WOO HOO!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

This was the 1st Christmas without my Dad, so I think my hubby knew it would be a sad one-so he bought me more than he should have.
I got:

a handycam camcorder
a beautiful necklace
5 sweaters
pajamas & slippers
& 2 boxes of chocolates

My daughters got me:

a beautiful daughters are priceless picture
a boyds bear that reads Moms are like buttons..they hold everything together
a maltese keychain
& a Snickerdoodle candle

The excitement of the kids really helped me make it through. I hope everyone had a great Christmas!
Bonnie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Well, our Christmas isn't over yet....we are going to my mothers tomorrow night to exchange with that side of the family.

My husband and the kids got me a Sony handycam camcorder. 
My son gave me a nice carrying case for it.

My fil, mil and bil all gave me money. B)


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am glad everyone had a great xmas!! I haven't had time to post because we are at my parents' house in PA and it has been overwhelming w/ people!  Anyway I got a lot of nice stuff from my fam/bf!

ipod nano, coach bag, coach sunglasses, true religion leather jacket, 2 prs of jeans, pajamas, ipod accessories, a couple of shirts, sephora gc and a blue tooth ear piece.  
I must have been a good girl this year


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Pam -
> I have LED headlamps and they are great. Thankfully I do not need YakTraks! My mom lives in Alaska and has some and she really likes them.
> 
> I got new tires for my car, gift certificates, a Maria Callas DVD, Vicar of Dibley DVD and a few other little things.
> ...


I love the Vicor Of Dibley...so funny.



Sounds like everybody was spoiled this year...how lovely!

I got clothes, flip flops, a wallet, 3 dvd's, socks lots of socks (I love socks, have well over 100 pairs...lol), necklace, lots of chocolates, money and a few other bits and pieces and lots of things for me, mum and Brooke(sister) together. We still have more exchanging to do when some of our family comes back from their holiday next week. And with my other sister when she gets back from Ireland on the 12th of Jan.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Christmas and everything that goes with it!!!! My husband and I celebrated one week early because my daughter and her husband were flying out to spend Christmas week with his family. They trade off each year......nest year we get them!!! We went to her house and she cooked a hugh Christmas dinner with turkey and dressing. It was wonderful and I didn't have to do all the work. Anyway, I got some lovely things from my gang. My daughter gave me a deep red Ipod Nano and a gift certificate for the music. My husband gave me a Balenciaga Handbag and it is the softest, smoochiest (is that a word?) leather I have ever felt. I feel blessed to be able to share Christmas and all of its meaning with the people I love!!!!

That being said, after each Christmas, I start counting down the days until Spring....my favorite time of the year. I only have three months to go girls!!!!!!

CeeCee's Mom, Dianne


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> It sounds like everyone had such a nice Christmas! I know Christmas isn't supposed to be about the gifts, but I have to admit, in my family it is all about the gifts! LOL :innocent:
> 
> So here are just a few of the things I got:
> The sewing maching I have been wanting for 5 years now! (I am "sew" excited over that!)
> ...



Okay - Curiosity is killing me - What kind of Sewing machine!?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We had a wonderful holiday...my darling husband took my daughter to the Judith Ripka boutique in Atlantic City (they didn't want to drive into the City Chirstmas Eve). The picked out a gorgeous ring! 

I do have to share with you my all time most favorite gift, though. When my youngest was about 3 years old...she gave me a roll of Scotch Tape! She said, "Mommy never has any tape when she needs it." I loved that she put so much thought into the gift...it still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I see we have a lot of "good" members this year! Lots of cool gifts!!!

I got a 75-300mm zoom lense for my camera, now I can take pictures of my dogs from a mile away!!! LOL! :aktion033: 

A tea kettle.....guess he didn't care for me boiling water in a sauce pan..  

And of course, the 11" digital picture frame that I ordered for him to give me!! :blush: 

from relatives:
another digital picture frame....whoops.
a huge some sort of grill machine - which I'll need to store somewhere :smstarz: 
a sonic jewelry cleaner - yeay - someone finally listened to me....
a small photo book for my purse - cause I'm always carrying pictures of my dogs :blush: 
$$$$$ from parents - cool..... :thumbsup: 
oh, and a seal-a-meal machine. I like that! 
and a small travel purse which is cute.
and a CD/DVD organizer - very cool. ....do they make flash drive organizers yet????

anyway, I love Christmas so much - that everyone always buys me lots of gifts!!! And I love giving tons of gifts too!!! and I'll being getting together with some girlfriends tomorrow night.... more gifts, yippie!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493498
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to sew, so I am a total beginner! My mom got me the Brother SE270D Machine. My cousin is a sewing fool and she said out of her fifteen machines (some costing her $7,000! :w00t: ) that she uses that one the most and she thought it would be the best for a beginner.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I missed this post! 

I got gift cards from Victoria's Secret & Ann Taylor, a pair of Lucky Jeans, iPod Touch , Maltese Calendar, Marc Jacobs Daisy Perfume, Pajamas and slippers, & the Scene It Game. I can't remember what else...LOL. I was very lucky to receive so many wonderful gifts.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Most of my gifts from my parents (aka Santa) were in the back of the Honda Pilot, which was the car my mom and brother were in. Needless to say, I won't be getting my gifts until 2008 because the car is impounded and they don't want to let it out yet! :bysmilie: 

My Fiance says that a lot of my gifts were Maggie gifts because we went way overboard with Maggie gifts...oops!!! :biggrin: It was her first Christmas!!! I did get a J. Crew gift card, pack leader shirt, ultra-sonic bark clicker (to help with Maggie's barking), and proactiv.

I told my Fiance that what I really wanted was to be engaged by Christmas!!!! :biggrin: But more than anything, I am just glad that my Mom and Big Brother are okay!!! That was the best gift of all!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow I am so late on this okay well this is what I received for christmas and I am thankful for, I am 19 soo lol this gifts may seem kind of immature for some of you i dont know :smstarz: .
My dad brought me an Ipod nano, and gave me money, I wanted to save it so I could make an early deposit on my little guy but i felt that was selfish so I brought gifts for my family. My stepmother brought me a cute tinkerbell watch, and it is soo odd that they knew to get tinkerbell because i really love tinkerbell. My little brother and sister here brought me the Dogz computer game because they know I love Dogs. My granmother sent me a Jc penney's card which came in handy, I really needed some shirts and of course I had to buy my little one year old niece a few items from there. And one aunt sent me bath and body works, which i spent half of today and brought the cucumber set and i received 150 from myother auntie in november, it was a happy belated, early christmas gift lol. So yeah I really loved my gifts and I also received a necklace and braclet from one of my friends and have two more gifts back home in florida i havent open. But I kind of felt unhappy and still do, I am grateful for all of my gifts but I actually only wanted one gift and that was an furry companion for life. But my grandmother said just pray about it, I never know what might happen, maybe my daddie will be so kind so sweet lol, I doubt that, but I will pray that i will still be able to get my little guy even if my mother changes her mind, but I am thinking she won't. Let's keep our hands in prayer mode lol. Happy New Years Everyone God Bless!


----------

